# Ranged hunting weapons that require no lisence to buy in ontario



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

1-flintlock rifle
2-spear
3-multi-prong fishing spear head
4-crossbow
5-slingshot
6-pellet gun
7-blow gun
8-bow & arrow 
9-throwing knife
10-ninja star
11-tomahawk
Any more people can think of?


----------



## camo2460

OntarioWildForagedHerbs said:


> 1-flintlock rifle
> 2-spear
> 3-multi-prong fishing spear head
> 4-crossbow
> 5-slingshot
> 6-pellet gun
> 7-blow gun
> 8-bow & arrow
> 9-throwing knife
> 10-ninja star
> 11-tomahawk
> Any more people can think of?


I really don't understand the point of your Post, maybe if you could explain what you're getting at...
While Spears and Throwing Knives have been used to take Wild Boar, I don't recommend it, sort of like poking a Grizzly with a stick. What you call a Ninja Star, more properly referred to as a Shuriken, was a defensive Weapon not used for Hunting. You would have better results with a Hopi Rabbit Stick. The same is true for the Tomahawk, in all my years of using one for Target Throwing and Camp use, I have never used one, or heard of one being used for Hunting.


----------



## Grimm

camo2460 said:


> I really don't understand the point of your Post, maybe if you could explain what you're getting at...
> While Spears and Throwing Knives have been used to take Wild Boar, I don't recommend it, sort of like poking a Grizzly with a stick. What you call a Ninja Star, more properly referred to as a Shuriken, was a defensive Weapon not used for Hunting. You would have better results with a Hopi Rabbit Stick. The same is true for the Tomahawk, in all my years of using one for Target Throwing and Camp use, I have never used one, or heard of one being used for Hunting.


Maybe the OP is a mall ninja of sorts?!


----------



## camo2460

Grimm said:


> Maybe the OP is a mall ninja of sorts?!


I don't know, but if he is from Canada and is suggesting that you can Hunt Game (Bears, Moose) with a Throwing Knife, or Shuriken he's either Crazy or has Brass Balls.


----------



## Justaguy987

Interesting first post anyway.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Maybe in Ontario California.


----------



## Grimm

jnrdesertrats said:


> Maybe in Ontario California.


Where the only wild animals you'll encounter are the animatronics at the Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## phideaux

Its good to see new members, 

but that first post is exactly why I believe everyone should stop by the Introductions section, and tell the folks a little about themselves , so the members here have a feel for who they exchange information with.




Jim


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

Actually im a forager. Defensive was implied i should of written that. OP is far from a mall ninja. The point was stated quite clearly. Weapons with a range that require no lisence. And ninja stars were added more or less to counteract it being added instantly being a commonly known weapon.


----------



## Tirediron

And yet another reason forums are dying, attack the new poster for joining in on the information age.

back to the original question, most primitive weapons do not require a PAL (possession and acquisition licence) 
while I like the safety training aspect of the PAL , I don't like the hidden tax/ firearms owner (at least qualified to own) registration part of it. :brickwall:

Any weapon you don't get caught with is legal and if you actually need a long gun for wild predator protection I believe that there is a clause in the act that allows ownership without a PAL, but that would need to be researched.

I firmly believe our restricted firearms control should not apply to agricultural operators on their own land, there is no reason why a rancher shouldn't be able to carry a pistol while on his own operation, carrying a rifle during night checks in calving season is awkward and super dangerous.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

OntarioWildForagedHerbs said:


> 1-flintlock rifle
> 2-spear
> 3-multi-prong fishing spear head
> 4-crossbow
> 5-slingshot
> 6-pellet gun
> 7-blow gun
> 8-bow & arrow
> 9-throwing knife
> 10-ninja star
> 11-tomahawk
> Any more people can think of?


Atlatl works good and is easier to make than a bow under primitive conditions. 
My opinion of blow guns is pretty low.


----------



## Oomingmak

OntarioWildForagedHerbs said:


> Actually im a forager. Defensive was implied i should of written that. OP is far from a mall ninja. We can be mature tho. Either ad to the list or move on. The point was stated quite clearly. Weapons with a range that require no lisence. And ninja stars were added more or less to counteract it being added instantly being a commonly known weapon.


OP......... the shuriken is a prohibited weapon in Canada. Just thought you would like to know.


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

Really? Useless information thankyou. I know my local police department claims expendable batons are non prohibited or restricted. I always heard they were. Kind of weird how we classify weapons here. A modern day rifled barrel 50 cal flintlock shooting hollow point sabots is a antique regardless of it being modern. Yet I can't have a 750 fps .177 rifle without a PAL


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

Grabbed a pair of throwers last night. I was getting like 1/3 to 1/2 of my throws landing after trying for a bit. So I taped a second knife the opposite way making a two bladed spike adding weight to it length and a blade in the opposite dirdction. Hit 8/10 easy with good Penetration


----------



## camo2460

OntarioWildForagedHerbs said:


> Grabbed a pair of throwers last night. I was getting like 1/3 to 1/2 of my throws landing after trying for a bit. So I taped a second knife the opposite way making a two bladed spike adding weight to it length and a blade in the opposite dirdction. Hit 8/10 easy with good Penetration


Huh, pretty good idea. I would not have thought of taping two Knives together. How did they hold up?


----------



## camo2460

A very good thrower can be made from a Four way Lug Wrench. Just cut the Sockets off, and grind the ends to a point.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

A hunting boomerang can be awesome. I have one from Cold Steel. Watch their YouTube demos. I will probably make some smaller ones for small game hunting.

IMO, if I could only have one primitive weapon it would be a good crossbow. They are pretty awesome.


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

Held up amazingly. Only used scotch tape but I was throwing into the ground ( just painted fences) I'm guessing with electrical tape or duct tape it would hold for animals. Wouldent try it on anything much bigger a raccoon tho. Just got another set today actually a 3 knife Uzi brand kit in a brown leather sheath. Heavier and bigger then my little 15 dollar pair. I like the idea of boomerangs but cant tell if it would be damaging past bone and pain. Like would it cause lethal damage from a torso hit on a mid size animal like a wolf or just make it painfully run off or attack


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

Crossbows I like. Been thinking of one of the little slingshots with the arrow slot in it for a while now just for the size difference.


----------



## Oomingmak

OntarioWildForagedHerbs said:


> Really? Useless information thankyou. I know my local police department claims expendable batons are non prohibited or restricted. I always heard they were. Kind of weird how we classify weapons here. A modern day rifled barrel 50 cal flintlock shooting hollow point sabots is a antique regardless of it being modern. Yet I can't have a 750 fps .177 rifle without a PAL


That is correct, the expanding baton is not prohibited as long as it works with centrifugal force. It is the spring loaded ones that are prohibited.

As for the laws here......... yes I agree many do not make sense, but they were developed by politicians so what should we expect? It is too bad all the firearms owners in Canada didn't get off their collective asses and fight back when Rock introduced the Firearms Act and the implementation of licensing and the need for an FAC.

I can remember talking to other firearms owners and trying to get them fired up to fight it.......... oh no, most thought it was a good idea. You know, it will make things safer........... what about the children.............. if it saves just one life.

Even today, I doubt more than 5% of firearms owners actually pay attention to what is going on with firearms laws and very few belong to any pro-firearm organizations like the NFA, CSSA and the like.

In any event.......... there are many things that you can use as a hunting weapon, but few are user friendly and most take a great deal of practice to be viable for hunting. A good recurve style crossbow is probably the best item of the lot for hunting as they are relatively easy to learn how to use and are viable for many individuals who have old injuries and physical disabilities that would preclude their using regular archery equipment.


----------



## crabapple

camo2460 said:


> I really don't understand the point of your Post, maybe if you could explain what you're getting at...
> While Spears and Throwing Knives have been used to take Wild Boar, I don't recommend it, sort of like poking a Grizzly with a stick. What you call a Ninja Star, more properly referred to as a Shuriken, was a defensive Weapon not used for Hunting. You would have better results with a Hopi Rabbit Stick. The same is true for the Tomahawk, in all my years of using one for Target Throwing and Camp use, I have never used one, or heard of one being used for Hunting.


Hey Camo2460,
I cut some juniper limbs about 36" long X 1.5" around to dry.
I hope to carve a Hopi Rabbit Stick.
I think the carving will be easier then leaning to hit a still target.
And most rabbits are moving when hunted.
If it works out I will post a thread.


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

Thanks guys you all gave me some good items to look into. You can never have to many weapons especially if you don't own any guns.. Honestly our gun laws are saddening here. Even legally armed you can't carry it or keep it ready legally for home protection. Sence when has the criminal cared tho? I know one guy from childhood doing a few years for converting a blank 9mm. Criminals are always gonna get guns. Might as well let those who want them for defensive or other legal purposes have one to


----------



## crabapple

All so the Ancient Atlatls
https://survivalsherpa.wordpress.co...tls-how-to-make-a-down-n-dirty-spear-thrower/


----------



## Mortblanc

This might appear a strange concept, but why not apply for the PAL and buy yourself a cheap shotgun to tote for defense while foraging. 

It would draw no more attention, and probably less, than a spear or atal-atal and would be an effective device rather than whatever primitive sticker you were holding when whatever animal you fear killed you.

Something is in season almost year around and would give substance for reason to tote the shotgun along.


----------



## Magus

OP, are you the dude I sold those spears to? welcome!
Up in the Smokies, some of us crazy hillbillies hunt Russian boar with nothing but dogs and BIG daggers,
a few use spears though.


----------



## bugoutbob

Apparently spears are now evil and bad ... Just ask UnderArmor


----------



## AmmoSgt

OntarioWildForagedHerbs said:


> 1-flintlock rifle
> 2-spear
> 3-multi-prong fishing spear head
> 4-crossbow
> 5-slingshot
> 6-pellet gun
> 7-blow gun
> 8-bow & arrow
> 9-throwing knife
> 10-ninja star
> 11-tomahawk
> Any more people can think of?












this next video is funny.. but it will get you started and the guy has a raft of video's, mostly serious and a laugh that is one of the most infectious I have ever heard 




this guy has a bunch of really good videos on bow making using PVC also arrows and how to make a bow string.. he also has a killer take down bow


----------

